# Badenia Advent Music Festival 2017



## MRF Music Festivals (Mar 17, 2015)

*7th International choir and orchestra festival in Baden (Germany)

07.12. - 10.12.2017

BADEN-BADEN - a charming town in the heart of the Black Forest.
*
The hot springs of the town were already appreciated and used by the Romans. The unique landscape of the Black Forest, the numerous mansions of the rich and the beautiful, the spas, the fourth-biggest festival hall in the world as well as the world-famous Casino radiate the flair of this international spa town. Right here, where numerous artists of international fame have entered the stage, the concerts of the Badenia Advent Music Festival mainly take place.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-choir-orchestra-festival-in-baden-germany.phtml


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MRF Music Festivals said:


> *7th International choir and orchestra festival in Baden (Germany)
> 
> 07.12. - 10.12.2017
> 
> ...


I am sure Germany is wonderful just before Christmas, I do for you people didn't made plans yet.


----------

